# looking for this crochet afghan pattern



## ma2ska

Saw this picture on facebook and cannot find the pattern - does anyone recognize this?


----------



## romagica

It looks like you could figure it out. Have you been crocheting for a while?

There are people here who know how to do a search based on a picture. Sadly, I’m not one of them


----------



## ragdoll03

It looks like shells, Trbl, DC, SC but I do not know how to make a pattern. It is so pretty and I love the colors. I would like to know myself.


----------



## Nancy F

Oh, that's pretty! I love the colors. It looks like someone just mixed different patterns of crochet. Someone onhere is sure to what each one is.


----------



## stitchin' time

If I had the time I'd write it out for you, but I'm on a deadline to complete a couple items. It's not difficult at all - it's simply a series of different sts/patterns. If noone does it, i'll be happy to do it later, but it could be a couple weeks. I'll keep my eye on this msg to see if anyone else will do it.


----------



## Nanamel14

Nancy F said:


> Oh, that's pretty! I love the colors. It looks like someone just mixed different patterns of crochet. Someone onhere is sure to what each one is.


It is beautiful, I can only crochet real basic granny squares


----------



## ragdoll03

stitchin' time said:


> If I had the time I'd write it out for you, but I'm on a deadline to complete a couple items. It's not difficult at all - it's simply a series of different sts/patterns. If noone does it, i'll be happy to do it later, but it could be a couple weeks. I'll keep my eye on this msg to see if anyone else will do it.


I can wait for you. I have other patterns I am knitting right now. I would certainly appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## KateWood

Pretty blanket


----------



## marilyngf

crochet is quite simple and most people that crochet make up the different rows of stitches as they go. It should be quite easy to follow along row by row


----------



## tatesgirl

stitchin' time said:


> If I had the time I'd write it out for you, but I'm on a deadline to complete a couple items. It's not difficult at all - it's simply a series of different sts/patterns. If noone does it, i'll be happy to do it later, but it could be a couple weeks. I'll keep my eye on this msg to see if anyone else will do it.


I'd like the pattern, too! Please.


----------



## beaz

It is always a good idea to provide the original link where the item was found. This makes it easier to backtrack - sometimes you luck out, sometimes not


----------



## Carol J.

Looks like a sampler afghan. I would get a book of crochet stitches and make a couple inches of each pattern divided by rows of double crochet.


----------



## ladymissy

I'm not sure it's the same one but it reminds of Cherry Heart's Spice of life blanket. Here is the Ravelry link. She has a new one out called Spicier Life, it is currently on week 4 of the CAL. Both are free and you could change up any rows you don't like and add your own in

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spice-of-life-blanket


----------



## alwaysforyou

It's similar to the "Spice of Life" pattern above, but not the same. I've made that one and it's lovely, but it doesn't have the dropped color stitch in the middle, and I'd love to know how to do that stitch as well. Hope someone can locate the pattern, as I'd love to make this one, too.


----------



## Nancy F

I'd be interested in having that pattern, too. I will make a note of those colors. They are so pretty together.


----------



## knitnut1939

Beautiful Love the colors


----------



## beaz

It is this person:
https://www.facebook.com/martal.debont
and blanket can be seen here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1018759994921433&set=pb.100003623265026.-2207520000.1509071344.&type=3&theater


----------



## ragdoll03

That is the blanket for sure.


----------



## tatesgirl

stitchin' time said:


> If I had the time I'd write it out for you, but I'm on a deadline to complete a couple items. It's not difficult at all - it's simply a series of different sts/patterns. If noone does it, i'll be happy to do it later, but it could be a couple weeks. I'll keep my eye on this msg to see if anyone else will do it.


I also would like your pattern. I don't know when I'll be able to make it but asap once I finish my WIPs.

Thanks. I'll wait.


----------



## ladymissy

This is the Fantasy Blanket that was mentioned above. Very pretty but it is missing that FP stitch everyone likes.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fantasy-blanket


----------



## sara12wright

I would like to have the pattern. This afghan is lovely.


----------



## Everybody's Mom

So pretty!... ofcourse we all want to see this pattern, it's worth a wait, Thankyou in advance!


----------



## sharvey

Does anyone have the pattern yet? 
I too would love to have a copy of this pattern. The picture is not large enough for me to be able to figure it out.


----------



## Nanamel14

Carol J. said:


> Looks like a sampler afghan. I would get a book of crochet stitches and make a couple inches of each pattern divided by rows of double crochet.


I must get a book with crochet stitches in it, I use my knit stitch dictionary all the time


----------



## Everybody's Mom

Im very much hoping for this pattern too, it is so lovely!
Sooo many talented people on this site.


----------



## kariemc

still looking for this pattern . . if anyone has it, may I please have it. Please send to [email protected] or kariemc on FB.


----------



## Patian

I'd love to have it also!


----------



## DJHMennel

If you are still looking for the pattern here is the link:
https://www.haakplein.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=169&lang=en

It is a 39 week CAL.
They also have a YouTube page under Haakplein with videos. Just scroll down for the 2016 CAL Mix 'n Match

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Everybody's Mom

DJHMennel said:


> If you are still looking for the pattern here is the link:
> https://www.haakplein.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> It is a 39 week CAL.
> They also have a YouTube page under Haakplein with videos. Just scroll down for the 2016 CAL Mix 'n Match
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


Thanks, There ar a few nice afghans on that link  
....but I do not see the one we are looking for.


----------



## DJHMennel

It is there. Click on this link:

https://www.haakplein.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=169&lang=en

Go under the language you desire and the pattern is there (39 weeks worth) for the CAL.


----------



## ma2ska

Well I was finally able to contact the lady who posted the picture of this awesome afghan. She messaged me that she had no pattern however she did use the Mix 'n Match CAL on the haakplein.com site as mentioned by DJHMennel. She took the pattern of the Mix 'n Match Cal and used stitches she liked the most of it and made a combination with other stitches she liked. So if we get the pattern for the Mix 'n Match and compare to her photo we can all make a very unique afghan! Possibly every one would be a bit different, a one-of-a-kind unique item - exactly what handmade items are!


----------



## dianetboyer

That is the Winter Tempest Blanket. I'm currently working on it as well. I can forward info if you still need the pattern.


----------



## Everybody's Mom

Yes płease!!!!!! And Thankyou so much!!!!
That would be awesome.


----------



## dianetboyer

I downloaded the pattern from www.hopefulhoney.com. It was a free download tto. Yay!! Let me know if you have trouble finding it and I'll send the file to you directly.


----------



## knit4ES

dianetboyer said:


> I downloaded the pattern from www.hopefulhoney.com. It was a free download tto. Yay!! Let me know if you have trouble finding it and I'll send the file to you directly.


It benefits the hopefulhoney site if people go to it, rather than getting it from someone else
here is the direct link: http://www.hopefulhoney.com/2017/11/winter-tempest-blanket-crochet-pattern.html
I would have to compare it carefully... not sure if it is the same, but is very similar


----------



## dianetboyer

Thanks knit4ES!


----------



## JennyG12

knit4ES said:


> It benefits the hopefulhoney site if people go to it, rather than getting it from someone else
> here is the direct link: http://www.hopefulhoney.com/2017/11/winter-tempest-blanket-crochet-pattern.html
> I would have to compare it carefully... not sure if it is the same, but is very similar


Does not appear to be the same to me. But I agree it is just as nice. So thank you for the link.
This one does not have the short distance Jacobs laddering nor the shells.


----------



## Corridale Sheep For Me

stitchin' time said:


> If I had the time I'd write it out for you, but I'm on a deadline to complete a couple items. It's not difficult at all - it's simply a series of different sts/patterns. If noone does it, i'll be happy to do it later, but it could be a couple weeks. I'll keep my eye on this msg to see if anyone else will do it.
> 
> I'd love to have the pattern - I'm terrible at guessing how may stitches to add on stuff like this pattern. The pattern is really nice. Thanks


----------

